# Επιπρόσθετα > Software Η/Υ >  >  windows 10 και κωδικός στην εκκίνηση

## tzitzikas

καλησπέρα. μια βοήθεια μπας και βρω λύση. Πέρασα τα windows 10 στο λαπτοπ μου, κατεβάζοντάς τα απο την σελίδα της microsoft, με καθαρή εγκατάσταση και με το κλειδί των 7. Ενώ φαίνεται όλα να δουλεύουν οκ, μου ζήτησε e-mail για λογαριασμό microsoft κατα την διαδικασία εγκατάστασης. Δεν μπορούσα να παραβλέψω αυτό το βήμα αν και είχα διαβάσει σε έναν οδηγό οτι καλό είναι να το παραβλέψουμε. Τελως πάντων έβαλα ενα μαιλ μου έγκυρο με τον σωστό κωδικό φυσικά και ένα pin που ζήτησε. Αρχικά έμπαινε με pin σε κάθε επανεκκίνηση, αλλα κάθε φορά έπρεπε να το γράφω. επειδή θέλω να μπαίνει χωρίς κωδικούς κτλ, απενεργοποίησα την είσοδο με pin με το Netplwiz απο εδώ το διάβασα https://www.secnews.gr/107038/pws-na...is-windows-10/
Απο τότε κάθε φορά που κάνω restart πάει αυτόματα να μπει με τον λογαριασμό που Microsoft που είχα κάνει κατα την εγκατάσταση των 10 και λεει το όνομα χρήστη ή το password δεν είναι έγκυρα. Ενώ είναι σωστό το password. Μολις το ξαναγράψω μπαίνει κανονικά. Τι συμβαίνει?? Πως λύνετε το θέμα.? Θα ήθελα να διαγράψω τον λογαριασμό Microsoft που με υποχρέωσε να κάνω (έκανα και στο email ου επαλήθευση το λογαριασμό όπως μου ζήτησε) και να απενεργοποιήσω και το pin και να μπαίνει αυτόματα όπως στα 7. Τι προτείνετε? Σας ευχαριστώ πολύ!

----------


## PUNTOmania

Πρόσφατα πέρασα και εγώ στα 10αρια... Στο βήμα με τον κωδικό κατά την εγκατάσταση είχε επιλογή της παραβλεψης...

Στάλθηκε από το SM-A600FN μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## tzitzikas

> Πρόσφατα πέρασα και εγώ στα 10αρια... Στο βήμα με τον κωδικό κατά την εγκατάσταση είχε επιλογή της παραβλεψης...
> 
> Στάλθηκε από το SM-A600FN μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk



πατούσα επόμενο για να προσπεράσω το βήμα αλλα δεν προχώραγε. Δεν έγραφε πουθενά παράβλεψη. Ο οδηγός που ειχα διαβάσει ήταν λίγο διαφορετικός, προφανώς απο τότε που βγήκε ο οδηγός άλλαξαν κάποια πράγματα. Τώρα μπορώ να κάνω κάτι. Θα ήθελα να boot-αρει χωρις να χρειάζεται να γράφω κάτι.

----------


## klik

Προσθετεις και αλλο χρηστη που να τον βάλεις στο administrator group χωρις λογαριασμό microsoft και με κενο password.
Οταν σιγουρευτείς ότι ο νεος λογαριασμός λειτουργεί και ειναι διαχειριστής μπορεις να απενεργοποιήσεις ή να κρυψεις ή και να διαγραψεις τον παλιο λογαριασμό με το email

----------

tzitzikas (03-11-19)

----------


## tzitzikas

καλησπέρα. Αφού περάσω τα windows 10 με το key των 7 μετά πρέπει να τα δηλώσω σε κάποια σελίδα της microsoft?  Ή δεν χρειάζεται και το κλειδί έχει αποθηκευτεί στην microsoft για την επόμενη φορά που θα κάνω format και θα περάσω τα windows 10 στο λάπτοπ ?  ευχαριστώ!

----------


## info@kalarakis.com

την επόμενη φορά που θα κάνεις φορματ θα βάλεις ξανά το κωδικό των 7 Δεν τον αποθηκεύει κάπου
εκτός και αν έχεις πρόσφατο υπολογιστή που έχει ufi αλλά πρέπει να τον περάσεις στο ειδικό χώρο που έχει γιαυτό στο Bios αλλα μαλλον το δικό σου δεν έχει για να εχει 7

----------


## GSA-ELECTRONIC

> καλησπέρα. μια βοήθεια μπας και βρω λύση. Πέρασα τα windows 10 στο λαπτοπ μου, κατεβάζοντάς τα απο την σελίδα της microsoft, με καθαρή εγκατάσταση και με το κλειδί των 7. Ενώ φαίνεται όλα να δουλεύουν οκ, μου ζήτησε e-mail για λογαριασμό microsoft κατα την διαδικασία εγκατάστασης. Δεν μπορούσα να παραβλέψω αυτό το βήμα αν και είχα διαβάσει σε έναν οδηγό οτι καλό είναι να το παραβλέψουμε. Τελως πάντων έβαλα ενα μαιλ μου έγκυρο με τον σωστό κωδικό φυσικά και ένα pin που ζήτησε. Αρχικά έμπαινε με pin σε κάθε επανεκκίνηση, αλλα κάθε φορά έπρεπε να το γράφω. επειδή θέλω να μπαίνει χωρίς κωδικούς κτλ, απενεργοποίησα την είσοδο με pin με το Netplwiz απο εδώ το διάβασα https://www.secnews.gr/107038/pws-na...is-windows-10/
> Απο τότε κάθε φορά που κάνω restart πάει αυτόματα να μπει με τον λογαριασμό που Microsoft που είχα κάνει κατα την εγκατάσταση των 10 και λεει το όνομα χρήστη ή το password δεν είναι έγκυρα. Ενώ είναι σωστό το password. Μολις το ξαναγράψω μπαίνει κανονικά. Τι συμβαίνει?? Πως λύνετε το θέμα.? Θα ήθελα να διαγράψω τον λογαριασμό Microsoft που με υποχρέωσε να κάνω (έκανα και στο email ου επαλήθευση το λογαριασμό όπως μου ζήτησε) και να απενεργοποιήσω και το pin και να μπαίνει αυτόματα όπως στα 7. Τι προτείνετε? Σας ευχαριστώ πολύ!



Eχεις κανει λαθος βηματα και γι αυτο αντιμετωπιζεις τετοια θεματα ως τωρα.
Το σωστο που πρεπει να κανεις ειναι απο τα windows 7 να κανεις upgrate στα windows 10 
κι εφ'οσων ειναι ενεργοποιημενα τα 10αρια κανονικα, μετα μπαινεις στην microsoft
 και κατεβαζεις το media cretion tools και κατεβαζεις τα 10αρια σε αρχειο iso, 
μετα το περνας σε ενα στικακι και μπουταρης απο αυτο και κανεις καθαρη εγκατασταση τα 10αρια,
στο σημειο ομως που θα σου ζητησει serial nuber θα επιλεξης οτι δεν διαθετης κωδικο
θα προχωρηση η εκγατασταση, κι οταν τελειωση και μπεις internet τοτε θα σου τα ενεργοποιηση
αυτοματα , απο και περα καθε φορα που θα κανεις φορματ και μπαινεις ιντερνετ θα ενεργοποιουνται αυτοματα
δεν θα χρειαζεται πλεον να βαζεις εσυ σειριακο αριθμο.
ΑΝ το κανεις ετσι δεν θα εχεις κανενα θεμα πλεον.

----------


## tzitzikas

καλησπέρα. άλλο ρωτάω. ρωτώ αν την επόμενη φορά (επειδή θα καταργηθεί η υποστήριξη των 7 απο την MS) που θα βάλω τον κωδικό των 7 για να περάσω τα 10 όπως έκανα τώρα αν θα γίνει αποδεκτός ή πρέπει να τον καταχωρήσει σε σελίδα της MS απο τώρα κάπου. ευχαριστώ!
εχω περάσει τα 10 απευθείας απο iso (οχι με upgrade απο 7) με serial των 7 και το δέχτηκε κανονικά.

----------


## GSA-ELECTRONIC

> καλησπέρα. άλλο ρωτάω. ρωτώ αν την επόμενη φορά (επειδή θα καταργηθεί η υποστήριξη των 7 απο την MS) που θα βάλω τον κωδικό των 7 για να περάσω τα 10 όπως έκανα τώρα αν θα γίνει αποδεκτός ή πρέπει να τον καταχωρήσει σε σελίδα της MS απο τώρα κάπου. ευχαριστώ!
> εχω περάσει τα 10 απευθείας απο iso (οχι με upgrade απο 7) με serial των 7 και το δέχτηκε κανονικά.



Εφ'οσων εχουν ενεργοποιηθη κανονικα τα 10αρια με το κλειδι τον 7 δεν χρειαζεται να κανεις κατι ουτε να αποθηκευσης πουθενα τον σειριακο.
Η microsoft τον εχει αποθηκευση στο συστημα της και καθε φορα που θα κανεις φορματ το λαπτοπ σου θα στο ενεργοποιη αυτοματα εφ' οσων θα μπαινεις στο ιντερνετ.
Κατα την διαρκεια του φορματ δεν χρειαζεται να βαζεις το serial των 7 θα επιλεγεις δεν διαθετω κλειδη κι οταν τελειωνει η εγκατασταση
και μπαινεις ιντερνετ θα στο ενεργοποιη αυτοματα.

(ΔΕΝ ΧΡΕΙΑΖΕΤΑΙ ΝΑ ΞΑΝΑ ΒΑΛΕΙΣ ΤΟ ΚΛΕΙΔΗ ΤΩΝ 7)
----------------------------------------------------

----------


## Ste7ios

https://support.microsoft.com/en-us/...ws-10-activate

----------

